# my new baby



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all, Just to let you know i have been made a grandpa, My son and his wife had our first grandchild, I know how much you like photos of the babies,
she was born on the 15 febuary just missed out on valintines day by 14 minutes, she trapped a bit late. i also posted some of my other babies as well just to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Great pictures. Don't you love babies? Oh, and your grandkid is ok too...  Is she going to be a pigeon addict like her Grandad? Start them young, that was my Grandpa's method. He got one of four Grandkids infected with the Pigeon Virus.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Your grandchild is very pretty and she looks like she has an old soul.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Great pictures. Don't you love babies? Oh, and your grandkid is ok too...  Is she going to be a pigeon addict like her Grandad? Start them young, that was my Grandpa's method. He got one of four Grandkids infected with the Pigeon Virus.


Hi matt d, i will try and train her to the best of my ability and hopefully she will take to the pigeons and them to her, I don't know what ring ban to put on her


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG they are so cute. And your granddaughter is cute too. JK SHE IS A PRICELSS GEM!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Tilly said:


> Your grandchild is very pretty and she looks like she has an old soul.


Thankyou tilly for your comments, i think she takes her looks from her grandpa


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Cyn79 said:


> OMG they are so cute. And your granddaughter is cute too. JK SHE IS A PRICELSS GEM!!! CONGRATS!!!!


Thanks cyn79, all of them are great and hopfully all of them grow up to be champions.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> Hi matt d, i will try and train her to the best of my ability and hopefully she will take to the pigeons and them to her, I don't know what ring ban to put on her


You may want to try a Z-13 band from the NPA. How do you plan on putting it on...  You could try a finger?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> You may want to try a Z-13 band from the NPA. How do you plan on putting it on...  You could try a finger?


I was thinking the wee toe matt, lol


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> I was thinking the wee toe matt, lol


If you do go the toe route, just check it for the next 12 years and make sure it doesn't fall off...


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> If you do go the toe route, just check it for the next 12 years and make sure it doesn't fall off...


maybe try a middle toe, i'm sure she would get fed up with me taking of her shoes and socks for 12 years to check its still on.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> maybe try a middle toe, i'm sure she would get fed up with me taking of her shoes and socks for 12 years to check its still on.


Maybe just alittle...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tilly said:


> Your grandchild is very pretty and she looks like she has an old soul.


She sure does but I can't tell about the pigeons. She is a pretty baby.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Charis said:


> She sure does but I can't tell about the pigeons. She is a pretty baby.


they have a not so old soul thankyou charis for comments


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Usually, there is nothing cuter or sweeter than a brand new pigeon baby but I have to admit, your new little grand baby would take the prize. She is adorable.

Enjoyed seeing your baby pigeons - they're really cute.

Now, all you need is a new puppy to experience a great baby "smell" overload. People think I'm crazy when I tell them baby pigeons smell good.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your grand daughter is just adorable, I bet you're quite proud of her.

The baby pigeons are so cute too, you are very blessed!!!!Congratulations!!!!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations on becoming a Grandpa!! She is absolutely gorgeous!

Your pigeon babies are just the cutest too  

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a little Angel. The HUMAN one I mean. She's very pretty.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Grandpa! All your grandkids are lovely!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> People think I'm crazy when I tell them baby pigeons smell good.




Oh, I LOVE to bury my nose against a baby pigeon and smell them. They do smell so sweet.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thankyou teresa, lindi and maggie for your comments, i could'nt be happier at the moment with the new baby, don't know now which way to go, spend time with my granddaughter or with my pigeons  I will have to make out a rota. As for the puppy maggie we already have a wee dog and the wife treats it like a baby, must post a pictue of it later on. Thanks again.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh, I LOVE to bury my nose against a baby pigeon and smell them. They do smell so sweet.


I never would have thought of burying my face into a baby pigeon and as for the baby i love the smell of them.
well i have to admit i smell the bigger pigeons they smell nice. I wonder is there a law against sniffing pigeons


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've never had the pleasure to have smelt a baby pigeon, but I have always loved the unique 'birdie' smell of my pet birds! I even managed to give Paddy my not-so-tame racer a kiss on the head the other night. First time ever...it was dark and he hissed at me...but he allowed me to, and that was an honour!

Lindi


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Congratulations, Grandpa! All your grandkids are lovely!
> 
> Terry


Thankyou terry, all the grandkids are doing well and their are more on the way, and its just the birdy type by the way.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> What a little Angel. The HUMAN one I mean. She's very pretty.


thankyou renee she is an angel, as i have three boys of my own and we fostered a boy my wife always longed for a girl and now this has made up for it, the only thing is the wife is making me spend a fortune on baby stuff.
i think i am worse than her though, you just can't help it,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

jojo, I just saw you and your wife's picture on our picture thread and neither of you look old enough to have grandkids.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> jojo, I just saw you and your wife's picture on our picture thread and neither of you look old enough to have grandkids.


Thankyou maggie, Me and the wife got married very young, I was 18 and my wife caroline was 16. My son who has the child is 21. My wife loks very young for her age, its the way i looked after her people take her to be in her twenties. Is it the picture of us ready to clean the loft, it was taken about 8 months ago, anyway thanks for your comment, Maybe intime between the grandchild and the pigeons they will put the years on me, lol


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jojo,

Your granddaughter is precious. You just can't help but get things for her. I'm sure your wife wants to get every bit of lovely lace she sees for her little girl
grandbaby. Like you, I had boys. Then got four granddaughters. They are grown now, but it sure was fun when they were tiny.

Your pidgie babies are also precious. Such wondrous bundles of little feathers. I'm another one who thinks they smell good. I also like the smell of the loft in general.

Thank you for the pictures. I enjoyed them very much and look forward to more.

Margaret


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

margaret, I will tel the wife about you had the same boys and then daughters, i might get her back in the nestbox.


----------

